# 1dx v/s 5dsr for landscapes



## sanj (Apr 21, 2016)

Am confused. Am traveling to a scenic mountain place for landscape photography. Will shoot mostly with a tripod. 
Do you think 5dsr images will look better than 1dx. The prints will not be huge. 
Thx.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes they will.

You are a video guy, it is exactly the same idea as 4k downsampled to 1080, it looks sharper and cleaner than even good 1080, even comparatively modest sized prints will have an edge to them.

But, this is mostly us photographers obsessing about technical minutia, for the vast majority of viewers content trumps an arguable resolution increase even in good to large sized prints.


----------



## retroreflection (Apr 21, 2016)

5DSR will give you a 45% weight savings on the body. Unless you do all of your landscapes in the parking lot, this saving will have great payoff. All the extra bytes won't weigh a thing.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 21, 2016)

In certain cases yes.

If you are going to a landscape in a rain forest the 1Dx will take much better pictures than a saturated wet 5Ds R.

Otherwise I would take the 5Ds R.


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2016)

1dx comes along for handheld street shooting. Catching random people, expressions. 

Do I then need to ADD 5dsr for landscapes is the actual question. Thx for all the responses!


----------



## j-nord (Apr 21, 2016)

sanj said:


> 1dx comes along for handheld street shooting. Catching random people, expressions.
> 
> Do I then need to ADD 5dsr for landscapes is the actual question. Thx for all the responses!



Since you won't be making large prints, the additional resolution won't be a significant benefit. If you do want extra detail of a 5DSR, instead use a slightly longer focal length and stitch several images together.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 21, 2016)

sanj said:


> 1dx comes along for handheld street shooting. Catching random people, expressions.
> 
> Do I then need to ADD 5dsr for landscapes is the actual question. Thx for all the responses!



I find my 5Ds very capable of handheld street shooting. I have taken shots from the hip of people moving towards me, when I'm moving too, and all the shots were in focus, at 35mm and f/2.8.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 21, 2016)

I would take the 5Ds R for landscape, but you said the prints will not be huge. What I think is huge may be small to you or the other way around. If it were 4x6 prints it doesn't matter which you take for landscape IMO. As prints get larger I would lean toward the 5Ds R more and more.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Apr 21, 2016)

The 1DX has only 11.8 stops of dynamic range whilst the 5DsR has 12.4 stops... another reason to go for the 5DsR.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > 1dx comes along for handheld street shooting. Catching random people, expressions.
> ...



Obviously you have never shot with a 1 series, it isn't difficult to 'street shoot' with one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2016)

The 1D X would be fine, IMO. But maybe you want a backup camera along, anyway?



privatebydesign said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Maybe it would be, for dilbert.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi PBD. 
I have briefly held one and loosed off a few shots at a camera show, there was quite a hubbub going on around me yet still people stopped and looked. From this I deduce that you are not going to get away with street shooting even if you shoot from the hip, someone is going to notice! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2016)

IMHO people do not distinguish between at 1dx or 5d3 camera form. Both are large enough to get attention. Add 70-200 on top of that and the difference is minimal.


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2016)

I am going to Ladakh. Google it if you feel like. It is beautiful.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2016)

sanj said:


> I am going to Ladakh. Google it if you feel like. It is beautiful.



Looks like a stunning place, sanj.

I do not have a 5DSR but from what I can see and have heard it is perfect for landscapes such as what you will find in Ladakh. Can't you take both? Stick a wide angle on one and a 70-200 on the other?

Ladakh also looks like the perfect place to test out the 11-24L if you have not already. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## sanj (Apr 23, 2016)

yeah Expatinasia the 11-24 would have been a great idea. Damn I do not have it. Let me see if I can rent. 

And yes, am carrying both bodies now. Will end up paying excess baggage but that is ok. The place is so beautiful, I do not want to be low on gear. 

If I do not find the 11-24 I will take my 16-35 and Zeiss 15mm.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2016)

sanj said:


> yeah Expatinasia the 11-24 would have been a great idea. Damn I do not have it. Let me see if I can rent.
> 
> And yes, am carrying both bodies now. Will end up paying excess baggage but that is ok. The place is so beautiful, I do not want to be low on gear.
> 
> If I do not find the 11-24 I will take my 16-35 and Zeiss 15mm.



I carry all my electronic equipment on board as the airline's insurance does not cover items over a certain amount when something goes missing from luggage. Airlines are generally quite understanding when it comes to electronics, and while my carry on is heavy (very, very heavy) I have little choice in the matter.

In fact, I once thought someone had stolen my video head from my luggage (turned out I had left it at home!) and the airline told me at that time, that even if someone had stolen it, I would not get its full value back as they are only covered up to a certain amount. 

Is that the new 16-35L f4 IS? That's another fantastic lens.

I do hope you manage to find the 11-24L to rent, but if not you seem to have enough gear!

Have fun, it's going to be an amazing trip! Fresh air!


----------



## sanj (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you so much. Expatinasia.


----------

